

Show HN: WTFDYUM: Why the f*** did you unfollow me? - jchampem
https://github.com/jchampemont/WTFDYUM

======
jchampem
Hi, this is a small toy project I came up with. Feel free to comment and leave
me any suggestion. Thanks :)

~~~
tacone
You should explain a little bit more how it works.

